# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Comic Book Legends Revealed - Fantastic Four Incest Story & Jean Grey's Revamped Return

## CBR News

Was an FF comic pitched with the Invisible Woman being attracted to her brother? How was Jean Grey's return in the pages of FF re-written and re-drawn? 


_Full article here._

----------

